# Back from yesterdays Ky quota pheasent hunt



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

dirty trucks - one tired pup - spent 5 hours in muddy cut corn fields - in first 1/2 hour Reed got his 2 - Hayes his son his 9th birthday got his first pheasant - I had my 2 - spent the next 4 1/2 hours trying to get Hayes his second bird - Pike had 18 hard points and flushes - Hayes could not hit them - who cares ! - Reed said - I think PIKE is slowing down - NO - just hunting smarter ! you hunt 40 foot wide strip of un cut corn and native grasses - PIKE was PERFECT !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Reed said - I think PIKE is slowing down - NO - just hunting smarter


I've come to learn Prey drive makes a good bird dog, but being able to take past experience and apply it on a later hunt makes a outstanding bird dog.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The good thing - Reed and I did not have to carry a long gun for 41/2 hours - PIKE 1 of our rust colored mutts just blends in this time of year - the skid vest makes him almost easy to find - told Hayes if PIKE did not check back in - he is on POINT ! - I love narrow bird fields !- not the wild - but FUN !!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Let me correct my last statement ! on wild birds - I LOVE ditch lines - most times - over grown and in a heavy wind - this is where the birds are between food plots !!!!!!!!!!


----------

